# PECO 14 Twin leaf/grass collector



## Dskup (Jul 21, 2006)

Has anyone had any experience with the PECO TWIN 14 leaf collector for the Cub 2000/3000 series? Here's a link to their site:

http://www.lawnvac.com/Unit Finder/Flyer/Pro T 14/CUB CADET PT14.pdf


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have no experience with this attachment Dskup. I did want to extend my welcome to Tractor Forum. A leaf vac is not an item a lot of folks own but hopefully one of our Cub Cadet members will jump in and post some info. At my last home, I had so many leaves that I finally just gave in and mulched them with the tractor mower.


----------



## Dskup (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks Chief. This looks like a really great site.


----------



## mkfarnam (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi y`all
I`m a new comer here.
I`m a Certified Small Engine Repair Technnician, Factory Certified in MTD, Cub Cudet, White,Yardman and Yard Machine (and more) lawn and garden tractors (including attachments).
What seems to be the problem your having with your 2/3000 series leaf collector?
Mike


----------



## Dskup (Jul 21, 2006)

Hello MKFarnum!

I don't own a leaf collector yet. I'm looking for advice. I've looked at the Cyclonevac, and the AgriFab Mow-n-Vac, which both have "universal" boots and are pulled with a trailer. I have a hilly yard with lots of trees. The thought of having something fixed to the back of the tractor seems like it would be the way to go, as opposed to pulling a "train."

The PECO 14 Twin, as you probably know, is made specifically for the CUB 2000/3000 series garden tractors. I'm just wondering if anyone has any experience or knowledge of it.

Thanks!


----------

